# V codes-v codes does your



## kdm (Oct 26, 2009)

What v codes does your office use for post surgery visits.  The office I'm working for uses the ICD -9 codes for the follow up after surgery.  
Example:  otitis 381.4   for the post op after surgery
              nasal septal deviation 470   post op septo


I think we should be using v codes for post ops and 6 moth tubes checks and follow ups when the patient is well.  What does your office do?

I appreciate your help.   kdm


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2009)

You do not use the preoperative condition to code for postoperative encounters, the V67.09 code is for surgery postop, no other code is needed.


----------



## kdm (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you so much.  That's what I thought.  Can you use that same code for ALL surgery post ops?   kdm


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes you can.


----------



## kdm (Nov 5, 2009)

*V codes agian*

Thanks for the help.  I have another question. At this time when a pt comes in for a tube check we code otitis even if they are well.  Shouldn't we be using a V code here as well?  If so would it be V67.    Would you also use that for follow up appointmets when the patient is well.  For example a 4 week follow up from a sinus infection and the pt has been on antibotics and is now well?      Thank you for the help   km


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 5, 2009)

Use the V codes for any and all surgical post op encounters, it is wrong to use the preoperative condition as that condition no longer exisits.
As far as you sinusitis, and all "infective" conditions.  When the physicians sees them initially and orders tx then requests the patient follow up- we assume the infection is still present dor the follow up and code the infection.  If the physician clears the pt on the follow up and requests a second follow up encounter, then that encounter is a V67 for follow up following completed medication.  This comes from the AHA coding clinics and I do not have the issue number but that is where is from.


----------

